# Meet Up - Muskogee Oklahoma



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

alright, i've gotten a few PMs from other members who either have business around there, live within an hours drive, or will just happen to be in the Oklahoma area at the same time Coppertop and I will be there.

i sent a PM to those ppl, but figured i'd just make it a topic due to character restrictions in PMs.

i think it would be really cool if we call ALL meet at the same time, like a 6 person (or more) dinner herf. 
y'know, if some of you are gonna take the time to come meet up with us, why not make it more worth your while and meet with MORE CS members at the same time?

we'll be there from the 8th - 16th of may, but we won't know our schedule for sure... i don't think it'll be a problem, if we have to work "semi-late" one night, we can split our shifts with the other 2 guys we work with....

so, does anyone know that area and a nice place to eat that allows cigar smokers? this will be my first time in Muskogee.

yes, expect me to sing some song, "i'm just an okie from muskogee..." i might have to learn the rest though.


----------



## LeafHog (Feb 11, 2004)

I'm in.


----------



## CigarHoss (Jul 9, 2004)

In, too. Just let me know when. Last minute is fine with me, I'm only a couple hours drive away.


----------



## kansashat (Mar 13, 2004)

It would be pretty easy for me too in normal circumstances, but have to be in St. Louis from May 12 thru 14. I may be out....  

LMK what dates you guys were planning on.


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

IHT said:


> alright, i've gotten a few PMs from other members who either have business around there, live within an hours drive, or will just happen to be in the Oklahoma area at the same time Coppertop and I will be there.
> 
> i sent a PM to those ppl, but figured i'd just make it a topic due to character restrictions in PMs.
> 
> ...


Oh Merle, I remember sitting on my Dad's knee singing along with him to that and the bottle let me down.

The Bottle Let Me Down
Merle Haggard

D
Each night I leave the barroom when it's over
A7
Not feeling any pain at closing time
A7
But tonight you memory found me much to sober
D
Couldn't drink enough to keep you off my mind

CHORUS:
D
Tonight the bottle let down
A7
and let you memory come around
A7
The one true friend I thought I'd found
D
Tonight the bottle let down

I've always had a bottle I could turn to
And lately I've been turning everyday
But the wind don't take effect the way it used to
And I'm hurting in an old familiar way

CHORUS

Tonight the bottle let down

Hope we can work out a time and place that suits everyone..


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

Alright, Greg gave me a site that lists the restaurants in Muskogee. There are a few bar and grills, Applebees that I see as possible options. I have called Applebees and the lady who answered is pretty sure they allow cigars.....(thats going to need another phone call later). Then I started calling the Bar and Grills, only one place answered and that was Jumper Sports Bar and Grill. He says they don't allow people who don't smoke.....LOL, so we can smoke there. I will try and call some other places tomorrow........I'll post what I find out. Hopefully I will find some more options. Look forward to meeting you all.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

now we gotta find a DATE, hopefully before the 12th, so we can get K-hat to meet up as well.

i'm leaning toward the 11th, as i think that's a wednesday, right? hump day is always a good day. (or is that too much driving and too close together for you, k-hat?)


----------



## colgate (Jan 18, 2005)

floydp said:


> Oh Merle, I remember sitting on my Dad's knee singing along with him to that and the bottle let me down.
> 
> That's too funny. I used to sing 'My Own Kind Of Hat' to my oldest while I feed and held him as a baby.


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

man, it's too bad you guys won't be closer to OKC.. they have a piano bar cigar lounge. We can't wait to go there.. they have a few different ones in Oklahoma City but that's the one that's the most appealing to us. I tried looking up cigar friendly places there in Muskogee and didn't have any luck.. sports bar sounds like our kind of place..


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

if we had time (read: not getting off work late in the afternoon and heading back early in the morning) we'd probably drive out to OKC...
how long of a drive is that?

doh, mapquest says it's roughly 2 hrs 11 min from okc and muskogee.

ha, only 5.5 hours from Kc to Muskogee though... around 300 miles.


----------



## CigarHoss (Jul 9, 2004)

Have we made any progress on setting a time/date/location yet?


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

we'll have a rental car so anyday is ok with us. We'll have to figure out whose going to watch John Tyler for us while we're gone but that shouldn't be too hard. We'd love to meet Allan too so hopefully there will be a day that works for everyone.


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

If we drive to OKC that better be an early day LOL. But how much further is it for the other people who want to come. That would be a pretty long drive for CigarHoss and K-hat. I don't know where Frank and Anita are going to be??? Just a thought, not trying to squish the idea


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

coppertop said:


> If we drive to OKC that better be an early day LOL. But how much further is it for the other people who want to come. That would be a pretty long drive for CigarHoss and K-hat. I don't know where Frank and Anita are going to be??? Just a thought, not trying to squish the idea


oh no, I didn't mean it.. I wasn't trying to suggest OKC at all, we'll go to Muskogee. I was just saying that they have a cigar friendly piano bar there that sounds like it's going to be a great time, that's all. I looked up a bunch of places that are cigar friendly in OKC and when we saw that it's a jazz club, we got really excited about it.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

how is the 11th sound to everyone?

mike is working on finding a place that's down with cigar smokers (sounds like the place that doesn't accept non-smokers will do).

we'll try to get directions and a time out to everyone soon.


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

Ms. Floydp said:


> oh no, I didn't mean it.. I wasn't trying to suggest OKC at all, we'll go to Muskogee. I was just saying that they have a cigar friendly piano bar there that sounds like it's going to be a great time, that's all. I looked up a bunch of places that are cigar friendly in OKC and when we saw that it's a jazz club, we got really excited about it.


I didn't mean what I said to upset........I, personally, wouldn't mind going to OKC........Sounds like a cool place. Sorry if what I said came off wrong.................


----------



## LeafHog (Feb 11, 2004)

IHT said:


> how is the 11th sound to everyone?


looks do-able


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

coppertop said:


> I didn't mean what I said to upset........I, personally, wouldn't mind going to OKC........Sounds like a cool place. Sorry if what I said came off wrong.................


nope, it didn't come off wrong Mike. Just wanted to make sure you understood what I meant is all. I don't take anything that's said as bad or mean, if that's the way you want me to take it at anytime, you'd better send a hammer or something to smack me upside the head and say, HEY!! I'm being mean now!! :r Otherwise like Dave said, I'll just keep on laughing and smiling...  see???? LOL


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

IHT said:


> how is the 11th sound to everyone?


it's good for us too!! Get it cemented and we'll get a babysitter lined up..

If all else fails, there's always Mike and Greg's hotel room...LOLOLOL Do we want to go there???? LOLOLOL.. sorry guys, I found that funny. No offense PLEASE!!


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

Ms. Floydp said:


> If all else fails, there's always Mike and Greg's hotel room...LOLOLOL Do we want to go there???? LOLOLOL.. sorry guys, I found that funny. No offense PLEASE!!


We only share sometimes DAMMITT!!!! :r 

NO OFFENSE TAKEN..........REALLY


----------



## kansashat (Mar 13, 2004)

I be thinkin' the 11th is a doable situation.  

May God help you all. :tg


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

kansashat said:


> I be thinkin' the 11th is a doable situation.
> 
> May God help you all. :tg


yippppppppppeeeeee!!! We weren't looking forward to having to drive to Kansas to get you and bring you down to Muskogee with us!!

We're ready for ya Alan!! :tg


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

Alright, just made a reservation at Jumpers Sports Bar and Grill for the 11th at 5 o'clock. If this isn't good for everyone TO BAD!!!! LOL J/K. If it won't work for those of you who have to drive awhile to get there let me know and I can change the reservation time. No biggie. I look forward to meeting you all....so far we have

IHT and myself
The Floyds
K-Hat
Leafhog
CigarHoss

did I miss anyone???


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

yipppeeee!!! We're ready to meet you bunch of natives... otter box is stocked full of smokes.


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

Mine will be also, Gregs bringing a digital camera and I'm bringing my fim camera......pictures, pictures, pictures


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Like American Express, We don't leave home without it... :r 

We leave for the Airport in 2 hours...


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

have a good flight....I'm driving down on Monday and Gregs drives down on Sunday.


----------



## LeafHog (Feb 11, 2004)

Mike,

Got an address for Jumpers?

The only one I found on the web was in Eufaula, 40mi south of Muskogee.


Hog


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

LeafHog said:


> Mike,
> 
> Got an address for Jumpers?
> 
> ...


OK....I screwed the pooch, I hope the Floyds have internet where they are going, or someone has a cell number for them. Change in plans.

We are now going to be a Jaspers, in Muskogee this time. The address is

*Jaspers
1702 W Okmulgee Ave
Muskogee, OK 74401
(918) 6827867*

We will have a private room with our own waitress/waiter, which I think will be a lot nicer. So I am sorry for the mix up. Hog thank you for pointing that out.......Anybody got the floyds number. I will PM everyobe to make sure they sees this.


----------



## LeafHog (Feb 11, 2004)

see you folks at Jaspers!


Thanks for making the arrangements Mike.


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

LeafHog said:


> see you folks at Jaspers!
> 
> Thanks for making the arrangements Mike.


No thank you Hog....you saved my ass bro


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

coppertop said:


> No thank you Hog....you saved my ass bro


Well maybe he did and maybe he didn't!!! LOL

We're sitting at the airport, got almost 2 hours before our flight leaves and thought I'd take out my laptop and see what's going on when what do I see but Mike trying to send us in the wrong direction... then playing it off and trying to get our cell phone numbers (like I'd answer a call while roaming..LOL.. that's cigar money). :r We never travel without our laptop Mike, you're safe. Actually we both have ours this time. We even brought a router to hook to my son's computer so we can have our laptops online. Would have bought him a wireless if he would ever use it.

Jasper's it is... are we going to be the only 2 there?? :r If so then we sure have alot of smoking to do...LOLOLOL


----------



## kansashat (Mar 13, 2004)

I'll be there. I can only stay 2-3 hours as I have to get up early the next morning & drive the ladies.


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

kansashat said:


> I'll be there. I can only stay 2-3 hours as I have to get up early the next morning & drive the ladies.


as long as you make it there Alan!! That's all that that matters...


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

Ms. Floydp said:


> Well maybe he did and maybe he didn't!!! LOL
> 
> We're sitting at the airport, got almost 2 hours before our flight leaves and thought I'd take out my laptop and see what's going on when what do I see but Mike trying to send us in the wrong direction... then playing it off and trying to get our cell phone numbers (like I'd answer a call while roaming..LOL.. that's cigar money). :r We never travel without our laptop Mike, you're safe. Actually we both have ours this time. We even brought a router to hook to my son's computer so we can have our laptops online. Would have bought him a wireless if he would ever use it.
> 
> Jasper's it is... are we going to be the only 2 there?? :r If so then we sure have alot of smoking to do...LOLOLOL


LOL I'm so glad you were able to get on and get this....WHEW.....great can't wait to meet you all, Alan as long as you make it, thats all that matters.


----------



## LeafHog (Feb 11, 2004)

CRAPOLA! :c 


My consulting firm's biggest client wants a meeting wed. afternoon. I gotta be there, I could still get out in time to attend, but I won't know til last minute. 



Hog


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

When you all arrive at Jaspers, don't judge it by its looks  According to IHT it looks like shit from the outside but is nice on the inside and the food is good. Hog I hope you can make it.....that's a real bummer bro!!!


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

yep, i hit it up today for lunch. when we pulled up, i thought, "holy crap, we're changing venues again...." 

good thing i went inside. it's not that great inside, but when you see it from the outside, it looks like the fuggin taj mahal.

they have your standard "pub" type of atmosphere and food. i had the chicken strips, fries, and a salad, all were very good (surprisingly so).

i think i'll roll with the pasta on wednesday.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

coppertop said:


> *Jaspers
> 1702 W Okmulgee Ave
> Muskogee, OK 74401
> (918) 6827867*​


just a refresher


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

kewl.. thanks alot Greg!! My son doesn't have a printer so I took the phone number of Jasper's if we can't find it once we get to Muskogee. This is exciting!! We're ready to go!


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

i'll PM you my cell #.

it's SUPER EASY to find. take the first exit into muskogee, drive down the hwy in the photo (forgot the #), then find okmulgee, turn left. you'll drive about a mile down the road, it'll be on your left as the street veers to the right about 15* (basically, you'll see the building before you get there cuz the road heads straight at it).


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

hope to see everyone there tonight... we're gonna try to get there right at 5pm.

i have a camera and know how to use it (and then editing software to make it look like you said something stupid).


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

Cannot wait to see the pics from this thing!!


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

It was really great. The Floyds and K-hat showed up. We all missed Cigarhoss and Leafhog. But it was great to meet Anita, Frank and Allen. Had a blast!! Greg will post the pics he took, mine are on film. 



Dave I called you last night, did you get my message? It might have been a little broken up, I didn't know my signal was bad until I had already left it.


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

coppertop said:


> It was really great. The Floyds and K-hat showed up. We all missed Cigarhoss and Leafhog. But it was great to meet Anita, Frank and Allen. Had a blast!! Greg will post the pics he took, mine are on film.
> 
> Dave I called you last night, did you get my message? It might have been a little broken up, I didn't know my signal was bad until I had already left it.


I got it Mike! I'll call you tomorrow. Meant to do it today, but was blessed by forgetting my cell phone on the kitchen table when I left for work today!! I'll talk to you soon!!


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

hollywood said:


> I got it Mike! I'll call you tomorrow. Meant to do it today, but was blessed by forgetting my cell phone on the kitchen table when I left for work today!! I'll talk to you soon!!


Cool... NP man


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

some photos... not many, and i'm sure anita will post a few more. we spent most of it just BS'ing, but we didnt have enough time in the night... could've talked for days (basically cuz we had to wait for mike to stop talking with his hands, and anita to take a breather).


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

khat... is that him?


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

mike, the italian "hand-talker". he should make a movie, starring nicolase cage...


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

IHT said:


> (basically cuz we had to wait for mike to stop talking with his hands, and anita to take a breather).


here some more of me talking with my hands

:fu :fu


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

uh... the dead sexiest b|atch this side of the Mississip.


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

IHT said:


> mike, the italian "hand-talker". he should make a movie, starring nicolase cage...


LOL you beat me to it.....that's me talking with my hands to Gregs camera


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

more floyds, can't have enough of them floyds.


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

IHT said:


> khat... is that him?


Somehow I pictured him younger 

THX for the pics, nice job.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

do that crazy hand-jive.


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

IHT said:


> uh... the dead sexiest b|atch this side of the Mississip.


With a look of utter confusion on his face. Yep..... just like always


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

the 2 coolest dudes in all of KS that aren't in prison...... yet.


----------



## kansashat (Mar 13, 2004)

Who is that rather un-attractive guy in the loud shirt?

Hey! That is not me! Did he have my DL?


----------



## kansashat (Mar 13, 2004)

Folks, had a great time & could have talked forever. Kept thinking of things I forgot to say on the way home.

It was certainly fun to meet some of the guys from the board. 

IHT didn't kick my ass once! 

BTW, my dog was sure happy to get the leftover ribeye (I told the wife I had a top sirloin cuz she probably had spaghettios or something for supper).

I appreciate the smokes, but the pleasure of meeting up with some of you was the real treat of the evening.


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

oh man, what great pics Greg!!! I do have some to post too.. what a GREAT time!! These guys are a bunch of nuts, every last one of them! Now you guys know that I could have talked all night and Mike could certainly have done the hand jive all night..LOL.

Alan, Greg and Mike, the pleasure was all ours. You guys are just great.. 

Alan, I have to tell you, we looked around and then forgot completely in all the excitement of getting on the road but we were going to bring you a banana cream pie. We've even asked about sending you one from VA and this would have been perfect, we just don't have any brain cells left. Never did it cross my mind to make you one though... LOL. (and our camera still works) 

I'll get the pics posted tomorrow.. Frank's ready for yet another cigar..LOL. Thank you guys for all the fun and laughs tonight... you topped off our vacation!!


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

OK who are you people and what did you do with all of our celebrity posters? Obvious fakes and body doubles. You put this smoking crowd in one room and expect us to believe that it wouldn't look like the view thru pea soup?

Jealous. 

Maybe it was Mikes hands acting as a fan?


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> OK who are you people and what did you do with all of our celebrity posters? Obvious fakes and body doubles. You put this smoking crowd in one room and expect us to believe that it wouldn't look like the view thru pea soup?
> 
> Jealous.
> 
> Maybe it was Mikes hands acting as a fan?


Well, Mike worked really hard to make sure the room was cool enough and the fans were on high enough to keep the smoke down. We did have some terrific smokes while we were there and Alan might have been a fake (it's hard to tell with no pictures of him anywhere) but he sure had the old Alan's voice. There was no mistaking the IHTOP!! LOL.. we recognised them right away! What a duo!! LOL


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

This really isn't Frank... anyhow let's see how this works. Alan (Kansashat), Greg (IHT), Mike (Coppertop...PPB) and Frank (floydp). I can't post anymore pics under my username so I'll use up some of Frank's space..LOL


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

I don't think I know how to use my camera Greg... 

Here's Alan, Greg, someone who broke the camera, and Mike


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

I think they are great pics........


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

notice how red mike's cheeks are? 

where's anitas hand?


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Man that was fun, great conversation and lots of laughs. Just wish Alan could of stayed longer. I have to say I learned alot from these guys. Its always an education about cigars when we get together at these Herfs.


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

IHT said:


> notice how red mike's cheeks are?
> 
> where's anitas hand?


That explains the red cheeks. Mike was blaming it on the booze...


----------



## LeafHog (Feb 11, 2004)

Looks like a lot of fun! Wish I could have made it. :c 

Great pics, always nice to put faces with names. For some reason I thought K-hat would be taller.........  (and prettier, lord what a mug)


Oh well, look forward to meeting you guys (and gals) at some point.

Hog


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

that's too bad, cuz i had to give the cigars i brought for you to the floyds and k-hat...

i think coppertop and I will turn Frank into a Partagas whore.


----------



## LeafHog (Feb 11, 2004)

IHT said:


> that's too bad, cuz i had to give the cigars i brought for you to the floyds and k-hat...


DOH! :r


----------



## kansashat (Mar 13, 2004)

LeafHog said:


> Looks like a lot of fun! Wish I could have made it. :c
> 
> Great pics, always nice to put faces with names. For some reason I thought K-hat would be taller.........  (and prettier, lord what a mug)
> 
> ...


So I'm short & ugly....I suppose I dress funny too. Guess I'll have to light up something Greg or Mike gave me....... :tg


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

kansashat said:


> So I'm short & ugly....I suppose I dress funny too. Guess I'll have to light up something Greg or Mike gave me....... :tg


Loved the shirt Alan... I had my toned down one on...


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

IHT said:


> that's too bad, cuz i had to give the cigars i brought for you to the floyds and k-hat...
> 
> i think coppertop and I will turn Frank into a Partagas whore.


Turn Frank into a whore huh??? I think Mike's cheeks were red from the picture taken with Frank.. it was taken first remember!! LOL

sorry honey


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

maybe it wasn't Frank.... hmmmmm.. I wonder.. LOL


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

I have a few more pics to post here, once I get them off of my laptop.. we're still talking about what a great time we had!! Great conversations with you all (I can read sign language so it was great chatting with you too Mike..LOL)!!! I'm with you Alan, I thought of alot of things to ask on the way home. 

Thanks for all the great cigars!! We were unpacking them last night (the only thing that got unpacked) and realized how many we were given and WOW, some great sticks in there!! Thank you guys!!


----------



## CigarHoss (Jul 9, 2004)

Gentlemen (and lady)--

It looks like a good time was had during this get-together. I am very sorry that I had committed to being there, and didn't make it...and worse yet, didn't let anyone know what was going on.

As some of you may know, I had lost my job on May 3. May 9, I found out that one of my connections had come through and I got a new job. It was 6:00 pm on Monday when I got the call and Tuesday I had to be in Nashville for training. I was there all week with no internet connection. I have also been having a lot of troubles connecting to Club Stogie and didn't have a chance to let anyone know of this. 

I'm glad that everyone had a great time...great photos, too! I hope that you guys will not shy away from letting me know when the next event in the area will be, nor will you shy away from inviting me again.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

you're always invited. we figured it had something to do with your work... not a big deal, anita talked enough for you and LeafHog combined. :ms


----------

